# Vostok.. Are The Reliable?



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

I've seen a couple of nice looking Vostok watches at my local antique shop, they're not too pricey but are they worth it?

(I'm new to Russian watches!)

George


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi George and welcome to the Russian section of the forum.

You'll only get positiveley biased opinions here about Vostoks but give them a good check over and if they work now, they'll probably keep on going for quite a while yet. Any idea what model they are and how much?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

+1. They might not be as accurate as a Swiss watch but they will last forever. Check prices on ebay first if you are not familiar with these watches. You can get one new for 40/50 quid or so...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> You can get one new for 40/50 quid or so...


There is something a lot more special about wearing one with CCCP on the bottom of the dial though!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> There is something a lot more special about wearing one with CCCP on the bottom of the dial though!


That's true... if one was to go with the sensible thing only, we would wear Timex Expeditions exclusively :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I got this one over 20 years ago, I`ve never had it serviced, I don`t suppose it has been since it left the factory in the 1980s yet it`s going well & keeping good time...

*Vostok Amphibia, cal. 2414A 17 Jewels `Made in USSR` (1980s)*



Here`s some more of mine which I haven`t had for as long but are of a similar age, I also doubt they have been serviced since leaving the factory yet they are also all working just as well...

*Vostok Komanderskie, cal.2414A 17 Jewels, circa 1980s*


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm glad you started this topic George, I hope you don't mind me piggybacking this topic, though does anyone know if Vostok Europe are good? Are they the same ad vostok?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bang on for the money , if your fussy get one without the date


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Muddy D said:


> I'm glad you started this topic George, I hope you don't mind me piggybacking this topic, though does anyone know if Vostok Europe are good? Are they the same ad vostok?


VE is not the same as the Russian Vostok. When VE started over at Lithuania they used a lot of parts from Vostok. They then moved to more exclusive designs and used Vostok movements with specific specs - decorated rotors and smaller accuracy tolerances. At some point the Russian Vostok was struggling not to go bankrupt and couldn't assure VE a steady supply of tuned up movements or, in some cases, movements that were specific to VE. That's when the Lithuanian brand moved to Japanese movements and they now use Seiko and Citizen/Miyota automatic and quartz movements.

So VE is actually a watch with more quality but that's why it costs a lot more also. Some models go over the Â£500 mark.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Cheers kutusov. I was given a VE N1 Rocket watch and wasn't sure whether to keep it. It's a beautiful watch though the strap and case are in Black. I like the way it looks though have been unsure about it because I'm sure I'd ruin it if I wore it too much.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The problem with a black PVD watch is that if you scratch the coating, you'll have the white steel underneath and there's no way to repair that (either than removing all of the coating and PVD it again). Still, I guess you can wear it on occasions you know you won't be doing anything heavy duty. Doesn't make much sense woning a watch that you don't wear...

BTW, is it a N1 MkI or MkII?

This is an example of the MkI:










^^^^ Mostly Russian Vostok.

This is one of the new MkII:










^^^^ A lot bigger, Seiko automatic movement and tritium tubes.


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, yes the ones in the shop are Â£45 and it seems to be in good nick!


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

Muddy D said:


> I'm glad you started this topic George, I hope you don't mind me piggybacking this topic, though does anyone know if Vostok Europe are good? Are they the same ad vostok?


No worries fella, I want to learn as much as I can too!


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

This is basically the exact same I've seen in store, and I'm tempted to buy this one as it's gorgeous,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331240191384


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GeorgeWils said:


> This is basically the exact same I've seen in store, and I'm tempted to buy this one as it's gorgeous,
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331240191384


Oh, those!! Those are very, very good! You get essentially the same thing as a Swiss watch from the same period, except it's much cheaper. And they have a very classy Bauhaus look :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

About that listing: Running and Keeping good time with 1-2 mins in 24hrs --- It means it's crap. 1 or 2 minutes in a day is beyond being badly regulated.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

"Running and Keeping good time with 1-2 mins in 24hrs" :lol:

Have a look for "Volna" on ebay. Same sort of style as the one you posted and probably one of the best movements to ever come out of Russia (even though they ripped off Zenith).

edited to add: beware of Russian "frankenwatches". Plenty out there.


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh dear, I didn't notice that! Would a service sort that out or is it pretty much toast?


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

Lampoc said:


> "Running and Keeping good time with 1-2 mins in 24hrs" :lol:
> 
> Have a look for "Volna" on ebay. Same sort of style as the one you posted and probably one of the best movements to ever come out of Russia (even though they ripped off Zenith).
> 
> edited to add: beware of Russian "frankenwatches". Plenty out there.


I'll have a look thank you!

Frankenwathes?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GeorgeWils said:


> Oh dear, I didn't notice that! Would a service sort that out or is it pretty much toast?


It remains to be seen if those measures are accurate and, after all, that's just that seller, you have other options. The watch is running though, so probably nothing is broken, just needing a service :yes:

A frankenwatch is what we call a watch that has parts that don't belong to that specific model. It's very common with Soviet watches because production cost was supposed to be low, so a lot of parts were interchangeable. In a huge country like that with few or no watchmakers outside the big cities, it would be simpler to just replace a part from some other watch an be done with it.


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

Hmm I thought the same!

Ah I see, is there any pros or cons to a frakenwatch? Or is it just less collectable and valuable?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

There are pros and cons but they are a bit subjective or more of a risk thing. Pros is that you might get a watch in better general condition than the base watch that was frankend was. Cons are you might not know who made the job and so it might be a risk and it in some particular cases it can hurt the value. There aren't many highly collectable or high value Soviet watches in that cathegory, it's just the Navy chrono Okeah and the Air Force chrono Sturmanskie (and the Vostok Amphibia MkI, and the Strela and a couple more now that I think of it).

So anyway, franken is not necessarily bad but remember that for most Soviet watches the price is around the 40/50 quid and they aren't ultra-rare, you can find a good specimen if you get into it.

There's also what we call "fantasy watches", which is a special case of franken watches: there are lots of those on ebay and they are basically re-dialed or recased watches with starts and radiation logos, army badges etc sold as being watches that were issued to some soviet branch. Some are quite nice and good conversation pieces, as long as you know what you are buying...


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

George, thanks for being so amenable, I like the look of the watch you've posted and I can't see how you could go wrong, fairly classy looking too.

Kutusov, going by what you've said, my watch is a Mark I. I've put a photo below though it's not great quality. I've never owned a PVD case/strapped watch. I think it looks great though I'm fairly heavy handed and clumsy. I'm not normally fairly hands on with things and then when I'm not, I tend to have too many shandies and end up doing something daft so I've only put it on once.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You really have to bang a watch hard to nick the coating, PVD comes in different qualities but it's usually pretty hard stuff. That's not black paint, it's done this way: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_vapor_deposition

The bracelet is probably the part more susceptible to get damaged so you can try to replace it with some other strap. Or just sell the thing and get yourself a watch that doesn't bring you worries when wearing it.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> You really have to bang a watch hard to nick the coating, PVD comes in different qualities but it's usually pretty hard stuff. That's not black paint, it's done this way: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_vapor_deposition
> 
> The bracelet is probably the part more susceptible to get damaged so you can try to replace it with some other strap. Or just sell the thing and get yourself a watch that doesn't bring you worries when wearing it.


Brilliant, I've been looking for an excuse to keep it, I think I will go with getting another strap. Thanks so much for your replies, don't know why I hadn't thought of that before.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Muddy D said:


> don't know why I hadn't thought of that before.


Brainpower?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Can't go wrong with a PVD mesh for Â£10 on ebay: 151360700706 (assuming it's 22mm)


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

That's no worries.

Ah well I guess I've got a lot of research to do then, I've had a little look and see a few!

Thanks Muddy, yes it's a lovely looking watch, that's the sort of watch I go for to be honest with you, although at least I know to go no higher than 40 or 50 anymore! So thanks!


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

Kutusov said:


> There are pros and cons but they are a bit subjective or more of a risk thing. Pros is that you might get a watch in better general condition than the base watch that was frankend was. Cons are you might not know who made the job and so it might be a risk and it in some particular cases it can hurt the value. There aren't many highly collectable or high value Soviet watches in that cathegory, it's just the Navy chrono Okeah and the Air Force chrono Sturmanskie (and the Vostok Amphibia MkI, and the Strela and a couple more now that I think of it).
> 
> So anyway, franken is not necessarily bad but remember that for most Soviet watches the price is around the 40/50 quid and they aren't ultra-rare, you can find a good specimen if you get into it.
> 
> There's also what we call "fantasy watches", which is a special case of franken watches: there are lots of those on ebay and they are basically re-dialed or recased watches with starts and radiation logos, army badges etc sold as being watches that were issued to some soviet branch. Some are quite nice and good conversation pieces, as long as you know what you are buying...


Ah they don't sound as bad as the name given then!

Plus I'll deep an eye for some of these "fantasy watches"!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Muddy D said:


> George, thanks for being so amenable, I like the look of the watch you've posted and I can't see how you could go wrong, fairly classy looking too.
> 
> Kutusov, going by what you've said, my watch is a Mark I. I've put a photo below though it's not great quality. I've never owned a PVD case/strapped watch. I think it looks great though I'm fairly heavy handed and clumsy. I'm not normally fairly hands on with things and then when I'm not, I tend to have too many shandies and end up doing something daft so I've only put it on once.





Muddy D said:


> George, thanks for being so amenable, I like the look of the watch you've posted and I can't see how you could go wrong, fairly classy looking too.
> 
> Kutusov, going by what you've said, my watch is a Mark I. I've put a photo below though it's not great quality. I've never owned a PVD case/strapped watch. I think it looks great though I'm fairly heavy handed and clumsy. I'm not normally fairly hands on with things and then when I'm not, I tend to have too many shandies and end up doing something daft so I've only put it on once.


Hey muddy, that VE is very nice. Plenty of choice for straps for it out there. Black 5 ring Zulu very popular this year in the fashion stakes. You can get PVD rings as well or go mad and have black, red and white stripes to match the dial.

Now prepare for some disagreement from my friends. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Hey muddy, that VE is very nice. Plenty of choice for straps for it out there. Black 5 ring Zulu very popular this year in the fashion stakes. You can get PVD rings as well or go mad and have black, red and white stripes to match the dial.
> 
> Now prepare for some disagreement from my friends. :thumbup:


Yeah... just look at some of the combos the guy advising you on fashion has. And then there's his shirts...  :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

GeorgeWils said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > There are pros and cons but they are a bit subjective or more of a risk thing. Pros is that you might get a watch in better general condition than the base watch that was frankend was. Cons are you might not know who made the job and so it might be a risk and it in some particular cases it can hurt the value. There aren't many highly collectable or high value Soviet watches in that cathegory, it's just the Navy chrono Okeah and the Air Force chrono Sturmanskie (and the Vostok Amphibia MkI, and the Strela and a couple more now that I think of it).
> ...


Hey George, some of them fantasy dials are cool. IMO. Often the movement and case are brand new as they couldnâ€™t shift them. So they make a dial with a submarine or a plane or tank and sometimes you get a war story thrown in. I like the ones that show the Russian subs, Northern fleet and sometimes a polar bear.

As has been said if you want something special like an Okeah ask here first otherwise buy what you like to look at and you will always be happy as long as it tells the time.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Hey muddy, that VE is very nice. Plenty of choice for straps for it out there. Black 5 ring Zulu very popular this year in the fashion stakes. You can get PVD rings as well or go mad and have black, red and white stripes to match the dial.
> ...


Take no notice muddy. :yes: You just have a look on WUS in the *â€˜what you wearing todayâ€™ *Russian section and you will see what the best dressed Russian collectors are wearing this year.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> GeorgeWils said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


A few fantasy dials for George  Cheap and as long as you dont think you are buying some real watch as worn during WW2 no problem. Loads on the bay, good hunting.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Now! Now! mate its just a bit of fun.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

They're the watch equivalent of this!


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh now I quite like the fantasy dials! That said a plain dress dial is still my favourite!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The real dials are so much nicer!


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh yes, point made!


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Hmm got to be honest the nazi watches don't do much for me

Wouldn't say no to an original b-uhr mind


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

ProperTidy said:


> Wouldn't say no to an original b-uhr mind


Original? 55mm watch from 1940s?


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Kutusov said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't say no to an original b-uhr mind
> ...


Was thinking more about the resale value than wearing it tbh


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

No, I'd have to wear it! It's lovely.


----------

